
Ask HN: Git GUI and Text Editor for Non-Programmers? - FinnLeSueur
Let me explain: I have a website (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;finnito&#x2F;Science) which is a Hugo website and thus mostly Markdown. I use this website to create all my secondary school Science teaching resources.<p>I am considering trying to find a co-worker or two to work on it with me as to flesh it out and get better material, but here is the catch: Science teachers aren&#x27;t programmers and don&#x27;t want to spend time learning the CLI, the intricacies of git or anything; they generally just want to update a file and at most leave a little commit message.<p>I have spent quite a while making sure the deploy pipeline is quite reliable and am fine with people committing to master etc.<p>I am looking for a way to best get people set up editing files and contributing without much trouble. Do you have any thoughts or recommendations?
======
nnn1234
gitbook is what you are looking for. if you dont mind hosting it on a
subdomain. You could also use a headless cms like strapi or graphcms or
contentful where teachers add content and you can deploy it wherever
statically

